# Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 released



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 is released few weeks ago. Anyway, still this is not available to some regions of the world due to marketing issues. Have a look










http://support.kaspersky.com/kis2012/ecourse/intro


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Just installed and activated in my father's machine. What a fast installation that was! GUI is great..Hmmm, cloud protection is there


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been using it for several days..I like it.
Doesnt drag you down like 11 did.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

aka Brett said:


> I have been using it for several days..I like it.
> Doesnt drag you down like 11 did.


Yes, it seems like fast isn't it? I installed that in mine too, and great I guess


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

sepala said:


> Yes, it seems like fast isn't it? I installed that in mine too, and great I guess


Yes.
While 11 wasnt horrible you could tell the performance loss
Seems like they fixed that in 12
I like the new interface as well


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yep, in 11, after installing windows7, it asked 7 hoursfor a full scan. But this just asked for 2 hours and took less than that


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

hmm..Cool cloud protection


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Seems like new features has JUST added to the software through updates. Now, when we google, it shows the reputation of each and every web site. When we scan a .exe file it automatically shows how many users are using that software, whether it is trusted or not, etc


----------

